# pushrod length question



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Putting my 461 together and measuring for pushrods . Block was zero decked and the edelbrock heads were milled .030. I installed the head without a gasket and snug bolted it down. I installed a pushrod checker and came up with a 9.160 for the pattern supplied. I did the measurement with the video below using half the gross lift of the cam. Now, not using a head gasket do I subtract the .040 HG thickness and get a 9.100? I figure if I add .040 that might or will change my pattern closer to the exhaust side.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I have head gaskets on the way and found a head gasket at the local part hub. .038 and bolted it together and set my pushrod to 9.150. I think we are a go with this ..


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> Putting my 461 together and measuring for pushrods . Block was zero decked and the edelbrock heads were milled .030. I installed the head without a gasket and snug bolted it down. I installed a pushrod checker and came up with a 9.160 for the pattern supplied. I did the measurement with the video below using half the gross lift of the cam. Now, not using a head gasket do I subtract the .040 HG thickness and get a 9.100? I figure if I add .040 that might or will change my pattern closer to the exhaust side.


Looks good to me. I have seen that video before and ran through it again - well done.

You will want to check your intake mating surfaces for alignment to the heads so the passages line up. Also check your valley pan for fit & interference as you may need to trim it - and don't go crazy tightening the 2 bolts that hold it on and send the threaded ends down into the cam bearings.

With the E-heads, you will be using the poly locks. Roller tip/roller rockers allow for some adjustment if the pushrod length is not 100% out of the box. Just check it 1 more time once you have the engine assembled and you should be good to go. 

Watch for coil bind, spring retainer-to-valve stem clearance, spring retainer-to-rocker arm clearance, pushrod to pushrod hole clearance to make sure no issues.

From the Wallace site:



56-66 - 8.71875" (8 23/32")67 (326 and 2bbl heads)- 8.71875" (8 23/32")67 (all V8 exc above)  -  9.171875" (9 11/64")68 (RA) -  9.171875" (9 11/64")68-79 (exc RAIV) -  9.171875" (9 11/64")69-70 RAIV -  9.234375" (9 15/64")


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

comp cam 1451 magnum roller tip. It's difficult finding the pivot of a stamped steel rocker. Per summit max spring diameter is 1.50 and the 61579 eddy heads spring diameter is 1.45. Rested base circle of cam I have .080 between the rocker body and spring retainer. No rubbing no issues. Yes, the valley pan needs trimming for sure! and I have the correct 5/16 size bolts


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Glad you put a head gasket on there to get the best measurement possible. The slight difference may not have caused any problems, but best to start with the best measurement possible. Looks like you are right in the center. 

The fun part is doing this after you break in the cam and the engine is in the car with the heads installed. Took me a long time to do the first cylinder and nerves forced a break before I did the second.


----------

